# Is It Possible To Remove Or Change Backgrounds In Lightroom 2



## creativepro

Hullo

I have a mac 1'.5.6  also have Photoshop CS3

Is it possible to remove or change backgrounds in Lightroom 2?

If so, how?

Sue


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Sue, yes - you go edit in CS3 !!
Are you an Ocker or what!!!!
Pixel altering is the domain of Photoshop.

All the best.... where are you??


----------



## Gene McCullagh

Hi Sue!

While you cannot replace, remove, or radically change the background in LR you can take advantage of the Adjustment Brush tool. With that there are some pretty drastic changes you can make. You could darken if way down. Or soften it significantly. And so on.

If you are after removal then you will need to edit in an external pixel editor (such as Photoshop).

When you have a moment, please visit USER CP and fill in your signature. It helps to know what you are working with and can get you faster answers to your questions.


----------



## Victoria Bampton

Ok Geoff, I have to ask.... Ockar?


----------



## Kiwigeoff

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok Geoff, I have to ask.... Ockar?



It's Ocker darling!!
An endearing term for Aussies comes from a '7''s? show on telly over there called Ocker and Strop !!

Enlightened???????:lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Victoria Bampton

LOL  Thank you Geoff!


----------



## creativepro

Thanks for your responses.

Yes I live downunder - Ocker land.

I was just hoping that Lightroom 2 would be able to really darken the background so I don't have to do the extra time consuming work in Photoshop CS3.

Somebody sent me a photo of their child ( beautiful photo) however the mum's body is in the background -  spoiling the photo.

Sue


----------



## Gene McCullagh

It can, Sue. Use an adjustment brush and turn down the exposure and brightness in the background.


----------

